# Service Dogs (PTSD, VAC activity, etc.)



## TheNewt

Hello,

I am sorry if I am posting in the wrong place for this question.

My cousin is doing her thesis on the use of dogs by the military to help treat veterans with post traumatic stress disorder. 

Would anyone be able to provide me with contact information in the Canadian Forces, e.g., someone whom she could talk to such as a social work officer or an office email/telephone number that would point her in that direction; Multiple sources are almost always better than single sources.

The ideal would be to get her in touch with contact(s) that would have some empirical data on the use of dogs to treat PTSD rather than anecdotal. Ideal Examples would be personnel having research data, clinical trial data, or reasons for the decision to not use dogs in the Canadian Forces to treat PTSD. 

Does anyone have any personal stories where social work officers used canines in the treatment of PTSD? 

Again, apologies if this is in the wrong section.

Thank you in advance for any help,

TheNewt and Cousin.

P.S.
On a side note, the modern use of seeing eye dogs has its origins in the post First World War era helping veterans who lost their sight during the great war. 

http://www.muhlenberg.edu/studorgs/companion/ccfaqhistory.html


----------



## Wookilar

Newt,

Well, for one, your terminology is a little off. If we are talking veterans, then we should be speaking about how Veteran's Affairs Canada (VAC) treats PTSD, not the CF. If we are speaking about individuals still serving in the CF, then that is done through the various mental health clinics on Bases (and certain select mental health programs/individuals throughout the country). It may seem like semantics, but they are very different beasts.

Good luck getting info from VAC (they probably don't know the numbers themselves) and the CF will probably not release anything due to the potential risk of contravening the privacy laws.

I would be very surprised if there have been any empirical or clinical, Canadian-based, studies on the use of service dogs in either case. The population base is just not big enough for a scientific study. It is possible that some US based info is around, as their Pets for Vets program has been going for some time. I am by no means the be-all-end-all font of knowledge with respect to initiatives like this, but I do tend to keep my ear to the ground. Let's just say I have some personal interest in the field  ;D

That being said, there is certainly work being done in that area. There was an article in _The Maple Leaf _ ( or is it The Maple Leaf  or even "The Maple Leaf"? university was a while ago now) about the use of service dogs.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/vol_14/vol14_14/1414_10.pdf

Like I said before, be aware that a lot of the work being done in the area of PTSD treatment is not done solely by the CF, but in conjunction with a number of other groups (VAC, OSISS, and numerous health care practitioners).

The use of service dogs certainly has potential, but it takes an animal with a certain temperament as well as a PTSD sufferer(ererer?) that is in the "right place" as well.

I know I have never spoken to a Social Worker regarding my PTSD, except for screening to go back overseas. From the very negative reaction I received from that individual, I was not aware that social workers were involved with PTSD _treatment_ much. I happily learn something new everyday.

Wook


----------



## TheNewt

Thank you so much for this information Wookilar.

This was a question on the behalf of my cousin, so I think the information that you provided here is perfect for giving her direction as to whom she can start to contact.

I especially appreciate the link to the article in "The Maple Leaf"

Thank you once again for taking the time to help.

The Newt.


----------



## GAP

Veterans complain Ottawa denying health-related travel benefits
Alison Auld The Canadian Press Sunday, Oct. 09, 2011
Article Link

Former members of the Canadian military who are struggling with mental health problems say they’re being denied benefits from Veterans Affairs to cover travel costs to their psychologists and other medical professionals.

Two veterans said they’ve received notice from the department that their travel coverage to psychologists and psychiatrists would end last summer, leaving them on the hook for the payments if they wanted to continue seeing them. 

Steve Bird said he was told in June that Veterans Affairs would no longer pay costs associated with his regular trips from his home in southeastern Saskatchewan to Saskatoon to see a team of health-care providers.

Instead, he said the department wanted him to find a psychiatrist and psychologist in Regina, which is about two hours closer.

But Mr. Bird, who says he was diagnosed with post-traumatic stress disorder and was medically released from the Forces in 2008, said he has made progress with his doctors and switching psychiatrists would only set him back.

“I panicked when I heard – to me, it was them destroying the medical team that had gotten me back to being semi-normal,” Bird, 47, said from his home.

“It’s so hard to get the mental health people on line with a mental health issue if you have to keep starting over and over and over and over,” he said. “It’s reliving everything to get them up to speed and it just sets a person back so far.” 
More on link


----------



## gage.rc

I actually DO have a PTSD Service Dog!
He has made a Great change, and I think your cousin should do a paper on it so word can get out to the public on the benifits etc


----------



## bigcletus

For those who are interested, there is a story on CBC National tonite on PTSD dogs...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Tonight. 

Great subject.


----------



## Pieman

Neat, as in Dogs with PTSD? or more likely Dogs helping people with PTSD? 

Interesting topic but I'm but nowhere near a TV or internet with good connection at the moment.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Service dogs like seeing eye dogs that help people with PTSD. I'm not sure not sure how they help which could be what the CBC will discuss in part.


----------



## cupper

From what I have read, seen and heard, the animals are trained to respond to the signals their owner gives of as an anxiety or stress reaction begins, sometimes even before their person is aware of it themselves. They are trained to distract their human by initiating play behavior, seeking affection, barking or something significant to pull the person mentally away from the stress. 

Sometimes the mere presence of the dog provides a calming atmosphere and influence of the PTSD sufferer. In some cases the dogs can act as a guardian while the person sleeps, allowing them to reduce the hyper-vigilance that keeps them from getting decent sleep.

My wife suffers from Panic & Anxiety disorder and we've researched the use of service animals for helping people deal with panic attacks.


----------



## OldSolduer

CBC had a bit on the news this morning about DND denying the dogs of soldiers with PTSD in the workplace. 

This should be a crap fest......


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

True Jim. Following Canadian Veterans Advocacy on FB there has been a lot of discussion about this.  Thank you cupper.


----------



## OldSolduer

When CBC had this item up this morning, the news crew were barely suppressing their smiles. Vultures.


----------



## cupper

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> True Jim. Following Canadian Veterans Advocacy on FB there has been a lot of discussion about this.  Thank you cupper.



No prob.

There seems to be more acceptability down here in the US for the use of service animals for helping Vets with PTSD and similar issues. Not entirely sure how the VA has developed it's policies, they may well be in the early stages of research and development. But there are quite a few volunteer and non-profit organizations for veterans that have programs to help match vets and dogs, and help cover the expenses involved.


----------



## cupper

Here is an article on Therapy Dogs used by the US military at Walter Reed.

*A Hero's Best Friend: Dogs help wounded warriors recover*

http://wtop.com/41/3334191/A-Heros-Best-Friend-Dogs-help-wounded-warriors-recover



> WASHINGTON - Throughout centuries of war, dogs have been by service members' sides, whether they're helping save lives in the battlefield or helping them heal.
> 
> And helping to heal is exactly what man's best friend is doing in the D.C. area.
> 
> Since 1999, dogs at Walter Reed Army Medical Center -- and now at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center, Fort Belvoir and Fort Meade -- have helped hundreds of wounded warriors in countless ways, and they continue to do so.
> 
> The U.S. Army program is unique. Wounded warriors receive help while they work to train dogs who will one day be full-service mobility dogs for other wounded veterans.
> 
> The dogs in training learn over 60 tasks, and when they are 2 years old, they pair up with a wounded veteran to assist in daily life activities.
> 
> Wounded soldiers are selected to work in the U.S. Army's Warrior Transition Brigade (WTB) Service Dog Training Program under the Northern Regional Medical Command during their recovery from catastrophic injuries, such as the loss of a limb.
> 
> "The dogs do have a fantastic way of being able to be a physical and emotional support for the soldiers," says Maeve Carey, an occupational therapist and rehabilitation manager at the WTB at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center in Bethesda, Md.
> 
> Carey says the program helps soldiers overcome certain anxieties. It also helps them integrate into the community again.
> 
> "There's a whole kind of array of benefits that come with the program," Carey says.
> 
> The Army says the program has reduced anxiety, frustration, stress and anger in the soldiers who take part in the program. It also helps to improve their communication skills and sleep patterns, and even reduces their use of medication.
> 
> Carey has seen shy and reclusive soldiers come out of their shells during the training with the dogs.
> 
> "Dogs do not let you get away with anything, so if you're on the periphery they're going to come engage with you and kind of force that interaction upon you. And seeing the transformation of a soldier remain on a periphery to leading the group is just is more than heart-warming -- it's really inspiring," she says.
> 
> *The Soldiers*
> 
> Sgt. Cory Doane, Sgt. Rex Tharp and Army Specialist Seth Pack, all with the 10th Mountain Division, out of Ft. Drum, N.Y., are in the WTB Service Dog Training Program.
> 
> Doane served in Afghanistan in 2011 when he was just 20 years old.
> 
> "In the Army, you're always told that you're invincible and when you find out you're not invincible, it kind of takes you back a bit," Doane says.
> 
> He quickly learned he is not invincible.
> 
> "I was walking along one day on a mission, and I saw it and turned around to tell my buddies to get back," Doane says.
> 
> But it was too late.
> 
> It was an improvised explosive device (IED), and Doane was thrust to the ground by the blast. As a result, he lost his leg below the knee.
> 
> Along with the loss of his leg, Doane's femur was fractured in six different places. He has 14 screws and a metal plate holding it all together. He says he couldn't walk for about five months until he received his prosthetic leg.
> 
> "Not long after I got injured, I was in recovery stage, not doing a whole lot, and they wanted me out of my room so they told me I needed to do something. I was told my options and the dog program kind of interested me," says Doane, explaining how he became involved in the WTB program.
> 
> Since the beginning of his involvement, there's been no looking back.
> 
> "It's helped me a lot because it got me out of my room and it got me to do something productive," he says, adding that the recovery process is incredibly complex and life-changing.
> 
> "After you're injured, it's more than losing a leg or getting shot. You kind of lose like your perspective on life and then you kind of have to rebuild that, and I think this program was definitely helping me to kind of get out there and kind of rebuild who I was again."
> 
> Sgt. Rex Tharp, 21, had a similar experience in Afghanistan.
> 
> "We were on a foot patrol and we had stopped. I actually took a knee on mine (IED) and once I got hit, it was several seconds later that my team leader actually stepped on another one coming to my aid," Tharp says.
> 
> In the blast, he lost his right leg above the knee and muscle tissue in his left leg. He's lost count, but says he's had at least 10 surgeries on both legs.
> 
> Tharp has been in the WTB Service Dog Training Program for about eight months. He says he's learned a lot about himself, and the dogs have helped him come out of his shell.
> 
> "They've taught me to be a lot more social, actually. You kind of get out of that hiding from people, you know, not wanting to talk to people and stuff like that, but they (dogs) kind of force you into it," he explains.
> 
> Army Specialist Seth Pack joined the program after his injury that occurred in Afghanistan in the summer of 2011. He stepped on an IED pressure plate and lost his left leg below the knee, resulting in multiple fractures in his right leg and a pelvic fracture.
> 
> He says the program has helped him both physically and mentally.
> 
> "Just like these other guys will tell you, you're secluded in your room a lot (after an injury)," says Pack, who adds that the program has made him a lot more social and that he's made good friends with the other soldiers in the group.
> 
> "When I started, I was really unsure about it, I was really nervous about doing anything," Pack says.
> 
> However, a few months after he began the program, he grew into it. Pack says it's also rewarding knowing that the dogs he's working with each day will one day help another wounded veteran, like him.
> 
> "That's definitely something I think about all the time, is it's actually something productive and helpful that I'm doing: helping these dogs who, in turn, will help somebody else down the line," Pack says.
> 
> *The Dogs*
> 
> There are currently five dogs in the WTB Service Dog Training Program, including two lead service dogs -- Justin, 7 years old, and Irvine, 8. Three other dogs who are also part of the group are training to become full-service mobility dogs, including Penny, Indy and Sam.
> 
> Penny is an exuberant 10-month-old golden retriever. She's the "baby" of the group and has a lot of spunk, energy and likeability. She's training with a pair of very smart black Labrador brothers, Indy and Sam, who are about 16 months old. The trainers joke that they are constantly competing against one another to succeed in the program.
> 
> All the dogs who enter the program are bred by a single owner. Since the standard is very high, some dogs may not make it through the 18-month program. The dogs must lack any anxiety-type issues, be non-aggressive and fight the urge to bark.
> 
> "The level of demand on these dogs is high, and the level of demand on the soldiers that train is very high, and I think that kind of breeds and cycles a level of responsibility and accountability in this program," says Carey, the program's rehabilitation manager.
> 
> That doesn't mean there is no room for mistakes along the way.
> 
> "The dogs are still young and definitely hitting that point in their maturity where they test limits, get excited and have a mind of their own sometimes, but they're definitely steady trainers and on the path of success," Carey says.
> 
> Irvine and Justin are calm and obdedient golden retrievers. They teach the younger dogs the ropes.
> 
> "The lead trainers and the lead service dogs will go first, demonstrating new commands, new routines and new tasks so the other dogs who are learning get to learn observationally and see the dogs being successful," Carey says.
> 
> *The Training*
> 
> There are three main service dog training instructors in the program: Carolyn Ford, Ann Spader and Heidi Bonorato, the lead trainer. These instructors work with the dogs each day on a variety of skills, mainly out of Walter Reed and Fort Belvoir.
> 
> Ford, Spader and Bonorato practice with the dogs using toys to simulate tasks, such as pulling open the refrigerator, pushing elevator buttons, bracing a soldier up and down the stairs, retrieving dropped items, opening up cabinets and pulling wheelchairs.
> 
> The lead service dog and trainer usually go first to demonstrate a skill to the younger dogs.
> 
> "The other dogs are actually watching very intently, watching what the lead trainers will do ... and get excited ... and when it comes their turn, they're almost bubbling over in excitement to be able to try something that the other dogs were successful in doing," Carey says.
> 
> The lead trainer also engages the soldiers training with the dogs on a regular basis. A key part of the training is allowing the soldiers to make decisions on which dog should go next strategically. This forces the soldiers to engage in the training and helps improve their social skills.
> 
> Commands to the dogs are kept short.
> 
> "Look, get it, bring it here, give," is one of the series of commands taught at a lesson. It teaches the dogs to get and retrieve an item.
> 
> The dogs don't always want to give up the toy, but it's imperative they bring the item directly to the trainer since in the real world, the wounded veteran may not have the ability to reach for an item.
> 
> The dogs get and retrieve an item from on top of a table, then do the same underneath the table. They are then commanded to pull a dog toy that one of the trainers is holding. This simulates the motion of pulling open a fridge or a cabinet.
> 
> Then the dogs approach a trainer holding what looks like a big, round button, and are told to "touch" it with their noses. This simulates touching an elevator button. At the same time, they are tempted by the trainer holding the tug toy in their other hand. They must have the discipline to leave the dangling toy alone.
> 
> The trainers don't give up easily. They work with each dog until every task is achieved. There is no shortage of patience and in the end, praise.
> 
> At the end of the training, the dogs are commanded to a "down" position. Trainers then tempt them with squeak toys and treats, and the dogs must remain in the down position.
> 
> Even though Penny's ears are on full alert and some of the dogs look interested and tempted, the dogs remain in the down position.
> 
> *The End Result*
> 
> The dogs are in this rigorous training program until they are 2 years old. If they succeed, they will be paired with a wounded veteran somewhere in the U.S.
> 
> Dogs that don't quite meet all of the requirements to become a full-service mobility dog may become therapy dogs. It will be their job to cheer up wounded warriors inside the local hospitals.
> 
> Since 1999, more than 500 wounded, ill and injured service members have participated and contributed to training the dogs.
> 
> "Emotionally, it's just something to do that makes you feel good," says Pack. "It's always great to be around the dogs, it brings a certain joy to you every day."



Couple of videos at the link as well.


----------



## daftandbarmy

I've seen civvies in the workplace with 'stress pets', and they seem to be a fantastic resource.


----------



## Wookilar

I've been searching for a program like this since I first read about it about two years ago now.

I've seen reports about programs in the Ottawa valley and one in Manitoba somewhere.

Does anyone know/have any links for existing programs? I am specifically looking to see if my own dog can be trained.

Thanks.

Wook


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I think I may have seen a PTSD dog in Shilo. I will keep my eye open.


----------



## OldSolduer

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I think I may have seen a PTSD dog in Shilo. I will keep my eye open.



There is one for sure, maybe more.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Wookilar said:
			
		

> I've been searching for a program like this since I first read about it about two years ago now.
> 
> I've seen reports about programs in the Ottawa valley and one in Manitoba somewhere.
> 
> Does anyone know/have any links for existing programs? I am specifically looking to see if my own dog can be trained.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Wook



http://woundedwarriors.ca/ptsd-service-dog-program/


----------



## bigcletus

Contact these guys..they are doing the training etc free...

http://msar.ca/?page_id=326


----------



## Wookilar

Gents,

Thanks very much. The info is appreciated.

Wook


----------



## Pieman

Really neat to read about. 

The fact that an animal can have such physiological impact on people with a really serious problem is very amazing. I wish I had more knowledge of psychology as this stuff is kind of perplexing when I think about it. Could it stem from some kind of evolutionary connection with dogs? Humans have interacted with them since the cave man era from what I understand. Perhaps there is a fight/flight survival trait in our brains that was favored with having dogs and interacting with them closely....perhaps our connection to the dog goes a lot deeper than we realize. Wouldn't surprise me. Don't mean to drag thread off topic. Great to see things like this.


----------



## maniac

Ottawa Valley

htp://www.servicedog.ca


----------



## cupper

Pieman said:
			
		

> Really neat to read about.
> 
> The fact that an animal can have such physiological impact on people with a really serious problem is very amazing. I wish I had more knowledge of psychology as this stuff is kind of perplexing when I think about it. Could it stem from some kind of evolutionary connection with dogs? Humans have interacted with them since the cave man era from what I understand. Perhaps there is a fight/flight survival trait in our brains that was favored with having dogs and interacting with them closely....perhaps our connection to the dog goes a lot deeper than we realize. Wouldn't surprise me. Don't mean to drag thread off topic. Great to see things like this.



There is evidence that physical contact with a dog causes a release of certain chemicals in the brain which help reduce stress, lower blood pressure, and lead to other beneficial physical and psychological effects. If this is an evolutionary development is not clear. What is clear is that there is a definite evolutionary connection between humans and dogs, and dogs have an innate ability to read visual clues from human interactions that is not seen in other species.

But the ability of a dog to assist with persons who are suffering from stress disorders isn't limited to a chemical release in the brain. The more significant effect is the ability of the dog to redirect the thoughts and actions of the person away from the stressor or what have you. 

From personal experience, my wife suffers from panic / anxiety disorder, and was becoming house bound. We adopted two rescue dogs with the thought that it would force her to get out of the house, if only to walk the dogs through out the day. And both dogs know when her anxiety levels are climbing based on their reactions and interactions.

So to answer your question in a round about way, it's a lot of different things that can be attributed to the beneficial effects of dogs trained or sed in helping manage stress disorders. Some of it is psycho/physiological, some of it is training to provide assistance, some of it is just the effect of giving the person something other than the stressors to focus on.

The research on dog psychology is really only in its infancy, as there was not a lot of work done in that area until recently, including human / dog interaction. But there are a few good books out there if you want more info.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I still have the occasional "long dark days", and my 3 year old pit bull knows when they're coming.  He's never very far away from me, but when the clouds descend, he's stuck like glue;  if I'm sitting up, he's laying on my feet, if I'm prone, he's laying on top of me, because nobody ever told him he weighs 90 lbs apparently.  If nothing else, it makes me get up off my arse and out of the "me bubble" occasionally to do something for another creature like take him out or bring him in, and to keep him fed at least.  He's a pretty good listener, too.


----------



## cupper

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> He's a pretty good listener, too.



And is probably non-judgemental as well.  ;D


----------



## s2184

These three videos by PBS are very informative. I watched them sometime ago.

http://www.pbs.org/thisemotionallife/topic/ptsd?ct=video


----------



## Pieman

> he research on dog psychology is really only in its infancy, as there was not a lot of work done in that area until recently, including human / dog interaction. But there are a few good books out there if you want more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will start digging for some information on this topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## cupper

Pieman said:
			
		

> he research on dog psychology is really only in its infancy, as there was not a lot of work done in that area until recently, including human / dog interaction. But there are a few good books out there if you want more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will start digging for some information on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Inside of a Dog" is a good starting point for general research on dogs including physiology and psychology.
> 
> http://insideofadog.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped with the latest from VAC:  let's at least look at it:


> The Honourable Julian Fantino, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today announced that *he has directed his officials to proceed with a research assessment on whether psychiatric service dogs can be effective in treating post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD). This first step will serve to fully review the existing international research on the topic, identify areas where data may be missing and determine what knowledge would be necessary to inform a Canadian approach to the use of service dogs.*
> 
> (....)
> 
> Minister Fantino met with Captain (retired) Medric Cousineau, a Veteran who has been leading the Long Walk to Sanity project, a PTSD awareness and fundraising walking expedition. Captain Cousineau started walking on August 1 in Nova Scotia to help raise awareness about the potential benefits of service dogs for Veterans who are coping with mental health issues. The walk will conclude tomorrow in Ottawa.
> 
> (....)
> 
> Further details on Veterans Affairs Canada's project partner and the scope of work will be available in the coming days.
> 
> The first Canadian Military Assistance Dog Summit will take place on Saturday, September 21, at the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa ....


----------



## cupper

There are a couple of other threads around here with additional info which may be worth doing a merge.


----------



## The Bread Guy

cupper said:
			
		

> There are a couple of other threads around here with additional info which may be worth doing a merge.


If you run across any, feel free to PM me the links and we can bring them in.


----------



## Pieman

Nice video from FOX news I ran across on this topic. Interesting part is where they show the veteran slip into what looks something like a 'thousand yard stare' and the dog jumping up and getting his attention back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WfDX8KPFU


----------



## cupper

BZ to Sgt Hill and Franky. 

A lot of it is distraction from the trigger and associated behaviors.

I go through the same process with my wife when she starts to go into a panic / anxiety attack.

We got our two rescue dogs because of her anxiety disorder. Not so much as a working dog such as Franky, but as a means to get her back outside the house on a daily basis when I am not home.


----------



## Pieman

I could really use a 'Procrastination' service dog. Everytime I go on facebook or army.ca, if I could have a dog jump up and bite me in the face I'd get a heck of a lot more done. 

(Not making light of how serious OSI conditions are here)


----------



## mariomike

In the news, Nov 25, 2013. 

"A former Canadian soldier coping with PTSD says she can't find a job because potential employers balk when they meet Lobo, a service dog she needs to be with her at all times."
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/job-hunting-ex-soldier-says-hirers-balk-at-ptsd-service-dog-1.2439050


----------



## Nudibranch

mariomike said:
			
		

> In the news, Nov 25, 2013.
> 
> "A former Canadian soldier coping with PTSD says she can't find a job because potential employers balk when they meet Lobo, a service dog she needs to be with her at all times."
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/job-hunting-ex-soldier-says-hirers-balk-at-ptsd-service-dog-1.2439050



These dogs, depending on exactly what they do for the person, fall somewhere on the support animal - service animal spectrum but to which end isn't always clear. From the article's description Lobo seems more support animal, though he might well do things that would make him a service animal, and these just weren't mentioned in the article. While both are important, a support animal is generally not protected by law (not provincial, although I have no idea if there are any local regs that protect them), a service animal is.

Getting more clarity from legislation would be good, because right now the dividing line esp for animals used for MH conditions can be fuzzy. The provincial laws skew the wording towards either visible physical disabilities, or specific tasks. Being calmed by the animal's presence/petting the animal etc doesn't qualify under any of the legal def'ns of service animal I've looked at, but PTSD dogs can be trained to do certain tasks that would qualify them IMO.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Too bad it doesn't qualify though.

Anyone who has witnessed a PTSD sufferer going through an "attack" (I don't know what the exact medical term is) or bad flashback episode knows that anything, and I mean anything, that can help calm the affected person or anchor him/her back in the here and now is a major positive thing.

I've had to help a few friends in the late 80's (when there was not as much support as today) when they came back from East-Asia deployments and it is no fun.


----------



## cupper

What the determination comes down to is what type of training (if any) the animal was put through, and what specifically the animal does in response to certain situations or cues received from the owner.

Support animals have no formal training, but are typically "prescribed" by medical professionals if they feel that the patient could receive some help by the presence of the animal. 

Service animals receive formal training and are typically certified by some organization. They are trained to act in a specific way in response to certain situations or from voluntary or involuntary cues from the handler / owner / person in distress.

There is a third classification, Therapy Animal. They typically undergo some training and certification to assess their suitability in situations where their presence provides some sort of calming effect, stress relief, or other desired effect. They aren't trained to act in a specific manner, but to simply provide comfort and improve the overall mood.

As I have stated previously, we obtained two rescue dogs as emotional support animals for my wife to help with panic and anxiety, which was leading her to become shut in during periods when I was at work or away on trips. It basically forced her to get out of the house periodically through out the day to take them for a walk.


----------



## mariomike

Nudibranch said:
			
		

> Getting more clarity from legislation would be good, because right now the dividing line esp for animals used for MH conditions can be fuzzy.



When I was a Paramedic, on psychiatric emergencies, if the patient wanted us to take their dog, we took it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Only a matter of time before someone played the 'my pet is my support' card.  Much cheaper than paying I guess.......


----------



## blackberet17

PTSD service dogs have been in the news a fair bit:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/air-canada-apologizes-after-soldier-s-ptsd-service-dog-fee-1.2495608

http://www.pettravel.com/blog/index.php/pet-travel-air-canada-clarifies-policy-on-emotional-support-and-psychiatric-service-animals/

This ad was recently released in the UK:

http://9gag.tv/v/2628

Minister Fantino's press release is somewhat old news, or re-hashed:

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/news/viewrelease/1763

So where are we (royal "we", at VAC) at on this?

Honestly, I don't know. I wish I did, because being a dog lover and a past dog owner, I can speak to the personal benefits of a dog in my life.

I know of one pers at VAC who is a retired CF member, and he has a PTSD service dog, she's in the office with him once or twice a week. So hopefully, this is a step in the right direction, and VAC moves on this quickly.


----------



## 3VPspecialty

Just curious as to anyone with experience with a service dog. How was the process and how has it benefited yourself and others??


----------



## George Wallace

3VPspecialty said:
			
		

> Just curious as to anyone with experience with a service dog. How was the process and how has it benefited yourself and others??



Just merged this with 2 pages discussing Service Dogs for Vets and others.


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just merged this with 2 pages discussing Service Dogs for Vets and others.



"Emotional support animals" are not limited to dogs.  
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/fowl-therapy-airline-lets-passenger-bring-turkey-on-flight-as-emotional-support-animal

"While service animals were once limited exclusively to specially trained dogs for assisting the visually impaired, the past few years have seen a dramatic spike in fliers obtaining notes in order to fly with emotional support dogs, cats, pigs, tortoises and even miniature horses."


----------



## Remius

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Emotional support animals" are not limited to dogs.
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/fowl-therapy-airline-lets-passenger-bring-turkey-on-flight-as-emotional-support-animal
> 
> "While service animals were once limited exclusively to specially trained dogs for assisting the visually impaired, the past few years have seen a dramatic spike in fliers obtaining notes in order to fly with emotional support dogs, cats, pigs, tortoises and even miniature horses."



I want an "emotional support" wolverine...


----------



## Teager

Remius said:
			
		

> I want an "emotional support" wolverine...



It could be possible now that there training them for Search and Rescue. 

http://www.outsideonline.com/2067281/wolverines-future-search-and-rescue


----------



## Nudibranch

Teager said:
			
		

> It could be possible now that there training them for Search and Rescue.
> 
> http://www.outsideonline.com/2067281/wolverines-future-search-and-rescue



Search and Rescue, or Search and Destroy?


----------



## cavalryman

Remius said:
			
		

> I want an "emotional support" wolverine...


Pfft...I'm looking for a 'support' cougar


----------



## Pieman

Can I get an emotional support exotic dancer?


----------



## George Wallace

Pieman said:
			
		

> Can I get an emotional support exotic dancer?



There is a backlog in filling current orders.  The timeline currently is a minimum of three years for delivery.


----------



## PuckChaser

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Pfft...I'm looking for a 'support' cougar


The Warehouse in Petawawa has a few, relatively cheap too.


----------



## blackberet17

Isn't there a club in Edmonton offering essentially the same service...?


----------



## CountDC

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is a backlog in filling current orders.  The timeline currently is a minimum of three years for delivery.



Just do what most of the emotional support animal owners have done, go online, buy your certificate, vest and letter from the wonderful and caring people there, buy your whatever you want and go.  Sure for enough money they will even give one to you for this.


----------



## mariomike

CountDC said:
			
		

> Just do what most of the emotional support animal owners have done, go online, buy your certificate, vest and letter from the wonderful and caring people there, buy your whatever you want and go.



I wonder how many ESA owners print their own certificates?

https://www.google.ca/search?q=emotional+support+animal+certificate&biw=1920&bih=962&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiWuqOg6-bMAhVDHR4KHfamANcQ_AUIBigB


----------



## George Wallace

CountDC said:
			
		

> Just do what most of the emotional support animal owners have done, go online, buy your certificate, vest and letter from the wonderful and caring people there, buy your whatever you want and go.  Sure for enough money they will even give one to you for this.



I think you missed the quote that I was replying to......Unless you are also referring to exotic dancers?   [


----------



## CountDC

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think you missed the quote that I was replying to......Unless you are also referring to exotic dancers?   [



Nope - that was the for enough money even this part.   >


----------



## blackberet17

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think you missed the quote that I was replying to......Unless you are also referring to exotic dancers?   [





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think you missed the quote that I was replying to......Unless you are also referring to exotic dancers?   [



Those are called mail order brides. Buyer beware, even more so if shipped via Air Canada!


----------



## 3VPspecialty

So does anyone use a service animal here??


----------



## mariomike

News items on this subject, 

Dec 07, 2015 
Veteran Kate Skywalker's emotional support animal rejected by Air Canada
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/veteran-skywalker-s-cat-can-t-fly-as-emotional-support-animal-1.3349860
Mentally ill entitled to same rights as physically disabled, advocate says 

January 26, 2016 
An Edmonton veteran who suffers from post-traumatic stress disorder says the Department of National Defence has limited the areas he can visit on his base with his service dog.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/veteran-says-edmonton-base-has-limited-areas-he-can-go-with-service-dog-1.2753563
But the military says his dog does not qualify under the province’s Service Dog Act.

January 13, 2014 
Air Canada is apologizing to a soldier for a “misunderstanding” after she was told her service dog, which helps her cope with her symptoms of PTSD, was not allowed on board a flight she had booked to attend her grandmother’s funeral over the weekend.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/air-canada-apologizes-for-telling-soldier-with-ptsd-her-service-dog-not-welcome-1.1637453
"Air Canada’s rules, as posted to the airline’s website, suggest service animals for emotional or psychiatric support are permitted only aboard flights to the United States."


----------



## Pieman

> There is a backlog in filling current orders.  The timeline currently is a minimum of three years for delivery.



Three years! She'll be all haggered and used up by the time I get her issued.  [lol:


----------



## CountDC

mariomike said:
			
		

> Dec 07, 2015
> Veteran Kate Skywalker's emotional support animal rejected by Air Canada
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/veteran-skywalker-s-cat-can-t-fly-as-emotional-support-animal-1.3349860
> Mentally ill entitled to same rights as physically disabled, advocate says


According to their web site and by calling them her cat would be accepted if in a proper carrier as her carry on bag at no charge.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> January 26, 2016
> An Edmonton veteran who suffers from post-traumatic stress disorder says the Department of National Defence has limited the areas he can visit on his base with his service dog.
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/veteran-says-edmonton-base-has-limited-areas-he-can-go-with-service-dog-1.2753563
> But the military says his dog does not qualify under the province’s Service Dog Act.
> 
> January 13, 2014
> Air Canada is apologizing to a soldier for a “misunderstanding” after she was told her service dog, which helps her cope with her symptoms of PTSD, was not allowed on board a flight she had booked to attend her grandmother’s funeral over the weekend.
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/air-canada-apologizes-for-telling-soldier-with-ptsd-her-service-dog-not-welcome-1.1637453
> "Air Canada’s rules, as posted to the airline’s website, suggest service animals for emotional or psychiatric support are permitted only aboard flights to the United States."



There is a difference between Service Animals and Support Animals.  Service are highly trained and I have never worried about one biting me.  Support are basically any animal the person bonds with to provide them some balance.  My daughter now has a support chinchilla, doesn't bite but most certainly not trained.  Support animals need different rules as they do not have the same training.  For the woman flying I wonder if her dog may have fit the carrier for carry on baggage of pets.

Novelty I found out yesterday when talking to Air Canada about pets - they do not accept Parrots as baggage as they talk and may be mistaken for someone trapped in the Cargo area.


----------



## cupper

I posted upthread that we have two rescued dogs as support animals for my wife to help deal with panic and anxiety disorder and to force her to get outside and not become shut in.

But there really has to be limits. For example:

*Flying turkey ruffles feathers about 'emotional support' animals on planes*

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2016/01/14/turkey-ruffles-feathers-about-emotional-support-animals-on-flights.html



> If you think that air travel has gone to the birds, it has -literally.
> 
> We're talkin' turkey, as in that big Thanksgiving bird, one of which recently was spotted aboard a Delta flight acting as a "support animal," and that's causing a flap over how passengers are using, and abusing, comfort animal rules.
> 
> So how can a turkey get on a plane?  Simple.  The passenger provided proper documentation proving the fowl was indeed their emotional support animal, so Delta let the bird on board, and even gave it its own seat.
> 
> “When I saw that turkey on Twitter, I thought here we go.”
> 
> Turkeys aren't the only animals used as emotional support animals on flights.  Horses, pigs and--yes, dogs are regularly used.
> 
> In 1986, Congress passed the Air Carrier Access Act, allowing service animals to fly on planes and ensuring they can't be removed simply on the grounds that other passengers object. That turkey, or other emotional support animals, requires documentation from a mental health professional. It can't walk about the cabin and can't do their business during the flight (after 8 hours the animal's owner must plan for the clean disposal of waste), something that must be a written guarantee from the human passenger. They also can't block aisles or take up seats near the emergency doors.
> 
> It's good to know that Delta and other U.S.-based carriers prohibit unusual service animals, such as snakes and other reptiles, ferrets, rodents, and spiders, as written in the federal guidelines of The Air Carrier Access Act. While Delta prohibits farm poultry, it allows domestic birds, and the turkey, well --apparently is a domestic bird.
> 
> In a statement to USA Today, Delta said by letting the turkey fly, they complied with the Air Carrier Access Act. "While we can't always accommodate all pets, Delta employees made a judgment call based in part on extensive documentation from the customer. We review each case and make every effort to accommodate our customers's travel needs while also taking into consideration the health and safety of other passengers."
> 
> Travel expert George Hobica, president of the website Airfarewatchdog.com, says these animals are all well and good until something happens.
> 
> "The problem with animals of any kind on planes, of course, is possible allergic reactions by other passengers and the possibility that an animal will bite a crew member or another passenger (there have been instances of this happening) or have an accident on the plane, perhaps even forcing an emergency landing if it's bad enough and passengers become ill as a result."
> 
> More of a concern is the growing trend of passengers faking emotional support needs and gaming the system to get around paying exorbitant pet fees.  Service animals are free, while shipping pets can cost hundreds of dollars.
> 
> SOAR president Captain Tom Bunn, a former commercial pilot who now helps people manage their fear of flying, says it's all too easy to get a therapist to write a note. And websites are popping up that provide emotional support vests and necessary letters for fees ranging from $59 to $200.
> 
> "Any therapist can sign off on any kind of animal," he said.  "Science has proven that when dogs look at you with total devotion, it produces oxytocin, a hormone that shuts down the fear mechanism.  The turkey, I don't think so."
> 
> Bunn rarely uses dogs or other support animals in his therapy, opting instead for visualization techniques that would bring on the flow of oxytocin.
> 
> He says support animals do help for jittery fliers, but when the system gets abused, it's not good for anyone.
> 
> "When I saw that turkey on Twitter, I thought here we go," he said. "Some people are going to very annoyed that they paid several hundred dollars to fly with a turkey."
> 
> It's likely airline executives feel the same way. But airlines face fines as high as $150,000 for refusing requests for legitimate support animals, and as those requests increase, so does the threat of a lawsuit.
> 
> According to Bunn, until the Department of Transportation changes guidelines, there's only one solution.
> 
> "The airlines and everyone on board will have to live with it,"says Bunn.



And there are photos at the link of the turkey in the plane cabin, and being wheeled through the terminal on a wheel chair.


----------



## blackberet17

Quick update on the service dog pilot project at VAC.

Recruitment for the pilot study is complete, and the final report is expected by December 2017.

The pilot study focuses on determining how psychiatric service dogs may assist Veterans with post-traumatic stress disorder. The study will follow two groups of Veterans. Group I includes Veterans paired with a service dog and monitored for approximately 18 months. Group II involves interviewing a group of Veterans who have had their psychiatric service dog between two and four years.

A short Q&A is available internally. If anyone has further interest, please pm and I'll share some of it through those means.


----------



## catalyst

Somebody's read their SDAT messages today  

It will be very interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## blackberet17

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> Somebody's read their SDAT messages today



Yep


----------



## mariomike

Suppose we will be reading more of these stories, both veteran and civilian,

Sep 5, 2016 

Mississauga woman refused treatment at two clinics due to service dog
http://www.citynews.ca/2016/09/05/mississauga-woman-refused-treatment-at-two-clinics-due-to-her-service-dog/
For Christine Coutts, stepping outside of her home, is a daunting task that she says is oftentimes met with much anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Quick update on the service dog pilot project at VAC.
> 
> Recruitment for the pilot study is complete, and the final report is expected by December 2017.
> 
> The pilot study focuses on determining how psychiatric service dogs may assist Veterans with post-traumatic stress disorder. The study will follow two groups of Veterans. Group I includes Veterans paired with a service dog and monitored for approximately 18 months. Group II involves interviewing a group of Veterans who have had their psychiatric service dog between two and four years.
> 
> A short Q&A is available internally. If anyone has further interest, please pm and I'll share some of it through those means.



Anyone seen a report?


----------



## Teager

Seems a final report is coming July 2018.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/news/vac-responds/just-the-facts/service-dogs


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Teager said:
			
		

> Seems a final report is coming July 2018.
> 
> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/news/vac-responds/just-the-facts/service-dogs



Cheers Teager.

***UPDATE***

My ticket finally came up. After almost a three year wait, I got the call to go for training in May and will receive my companion the first week of June. Happy camper I am


----------



## Teager

Well RG at least there was a tad bit of good news in the budget. Veterans service dogs are now eligible for tax credits.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

That's great news! Tanks! Teager.  :cheers:


----------

